# video: Gig workers historically face ‘great challenges’ in complying with tax obligations



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

https://finance.yahoo.com/video/gig-workers-historically-face-great-161551281.html


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Taxation is theft.


----------

